# Oblivion Mods....



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone know of any good mods for Oblivion that will allow better looking textures for the races? I really don't care for the default looks the game gives the characters.


----------



## vector7 (Oct 17, 2010)

Why don't you check this out?

Recommended Oblivion Mods


----------



## Menion (Nov 10, 2010)

I recomend going on TesNexus.com you have to get an acount but it's the biggest website of Oblivion Mods out there.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Nov 10, 2010)

A bit late, hehe. I've already got all the mods for it I want and a few I've discovered I didn't. But thanks anyway.


----------

